# Borla Exaust?



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey i was just lookin at the quad borla exaust(T-304 Stainless Steel Cat-Back™ System (H-Pipe) and im thinking about gettin it. I just wanted to see what yall said about it so i can learn a little more. Also if you know where any sound clips are thatd be great.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

BlckGTO04 said:


> Hey i was just lookin at the quad borla exaust(T-304 Stainless Steel Cat-Back™ System (H-Pipe) and im thinking about gettin it. I just wanted to see what yall said about it so i can learn a little more. Also if you know where any sound clips are thatd be great.


Here you are:

Kooks/Borla Exhaust Video


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> Here you are:
> 
> Kooks/Borla Exhaust Video


That is what the single most expensive header/catback combo sounds like. Sounds good though.


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

is that the borla exhust thats for sale everywhere


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> Here you are:
> 
> Kooks/Borla Exhaust Video


Is that your car? Sweet hood!!!


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Is that your car? Sweet hood!!!


 lol...thats my car yes.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> That is what the single most expensive header/catback combo sounds like. Sounds good though.


You'd be supprised what I paid or didn't pay. And In a week they'll be matched up with the most expensive heads, CAM and intake manifold too. Should have a new video of how that sounds soon.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> lol...thats my car yes.


Sweet sunroof too!!! You need to make a gallery.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> Here you are:
> 
> Kooks/Borla Exhaust Video


SWEET! That sure got my attention. Can't hardly wait until I get my LTs...GOSH!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> You'd be supprised what I paid or didn't pay. And In a week they'll be matched up with the most expensive heads, CAM and intake manifold too. Should have a new video of how that sounds soon.


LUCKY!


----------

